# TILLYS KIDDING NOW!!!! dAY 142



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Tilly is the doe that had the vaginal prolapse 13 days ago. Vet stitched her with a "purse string" and told me I can snip the knot in ten days(from the 6th) so I waited til after her course of penicillian and a extra few days and snipped it tonight. She was actually pretty good about it, minimal kicking til I hit her cha-cha with the cold betadine! She would hit 150 on the 29th but she has me really puzzled with her heat, she was in on August 2 and again on the 25th wich would put her at a 23 day cycle, she was with Chief then but wanted NOTHING to do with him, She came in on October 3rd and made a bee line for Hank and stood for him. Now since the last breed date was ONLY 8 days from the 25th should I go by the first "cycle"? It would put her at 145 now! She has an udder that has grown and soft ligs and when Tilly is ready her udder is the first thing I notice. I am praying that she has the same easy deliveries that she has had before with no uterine prolapse...maybe I'm just worrying too much? She's kidded on days 144 and latest 147.

Here she is after I cut the stitch. Her udder has really doubled in the last day which is why I am wondering about her due date.








Here she is sitting...I expect twins probably bucks too as she had does last time.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: TILLY?*

I have no clue! I think you will be on baby watch from now on!

praying for an easy delivery with no complications.

Is the vet ready to assist with a prolaps if needed?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: TILLY?*

I have the emergency number on the wall in the shed, if she follows the last 2 with late night deliveries. If she goes before 9pm I will definately have the same vet that stitched her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: TILLY? PICS ADDED*

I recently added the pics, she is doing well this morning, no sign of prolapsing again, she ate her hay but has left her grain save for a few nibbles which is not like her, she usually pigs it right up!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: TILLY? PICS ADDED*

She is pretty girl!! All of these photos makes me think that Ginger is due soon!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: TILLY? PICS ADDED*

Tilly was being a hermit tonight, didn't want to leave the stall, her ligs are soft and udder filling even more. Her 5th birthday is tomorrow and these will be her last babies due to the prolapse, she will hit day 145 on the 24th as I am positive that she settled with Hank being the loyal lil' gal she is. Will update as I can, so far so good, til she delivers.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: TILLY? PICS ADDED*

sounds like normal progress. How does she look in the cha cha area?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: TILLY? PICS ADDED*

Well because of the suture she is swollen which the vet told me is normal, right now she's puckered and she's been hunching up alot today. The pic with her udder in it is pretty much what she looks like now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: TILLY? PICS ADDED*

well at least she isnt prolapsing


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: TILLY? PICS ADDED*

OK! After the surprise with Angel, I'm on my toes with Tilly. I moved Bootsies boys to the main area with Binky and her girls...they are pretty spry at a week old! Tilly is in Bootsies stall and has shown me that she is close....so far ligs are very deep, her udder is tight and the teats are full, her posture is very un comfortable looking, stretching and hunching up, the prolapse seems to be gone.
My girls have proved me wrong with this kidding season so far.
1) I expected to be registering ND kids w/ Binky NOT!
2) I expected twins from Bootsie and got TRIPLET BUCKS instead!
3) I expected Angel to go further in her due date AND be able to "coach" her...NOT!!
4) I'm expecting twin bucks from Tilly on day 145 (Saturday)

Seems my girls have a trend of going on day 145 this year....How much do you wanna bet that Tilly goes on THURSDAY at 143 just to scare me and has TRIPLET DOES...just to prove me wrong?? :hair:

BTW ....TILLY TURNED 5 YEARS OLD TODAY :birthday:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: TILLY? PICS ADDED*

Happy B'Day Tilly!!!!!!!!! :leap: arty: :gift: :birthday: 
She sounds close!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: TILLY? PICS ADDED*

hehe - almost all my girls last year proved me wrong. I just stop guessing on everything now.

Glad to hear she isn't prolapsing!

Happy birthday Miss Tilly!!!! :gift:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Has she kidded yet? Good luck! I have two on 142 today and Minuet's ligaments are super soft. I figured the dog attack on Saturday might have stressed them into early labor but so far so good.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

YES SHE SURE DID! I got off work late and went out to feed and let her stretch her legs in the common area, Went back to the house for the water bucket and when I got back to the shed she had a baby on the ground! Binky and Bootsie were licking it also, hurried and got Tilly and baby to her stall and ran back here to hurriedly type and grab ALOT of towels from the dryer, got to her just in time as the second one literally FELL out!! Got their faces dry and noses clear...a tiny black DOE was first A bigger belted DOE was second and a little carmel DOE came back feet first!! ALL in 15 minutes!! No wonder my girl prolapsed...this is her first triplets!!!! Sorry but I'll have to post pics later.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats to Liz and Tilly! :leap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

> 4) I'm expecting twin bucks from Tilly on day 145 (Saturday)
> 
> Seems my girls have a trend of going on day 145 this year....How much do you wanna bet that Tilly goes on THURSDAY at 143 just to scare me and has TRIPLET DOES...just to prove me wrong??


OMG!!!! Three GIRLS!!!! That is SOOOO weird!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh wow!! Congrats!! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Chelsey that is what I was thinking too! 


Congratulations Liz! thats awesome!!! Way to go Tilly :girl: :girl: :girl: :stars:


----------

